# mit TV-Karte auf video aufnehmen



## galdasc (18. März 2002)

hy

ich wollt ma wissen, ob ich mit meiner TV-karte (Hauppauge WinTV Theater) gleichzeitig auf einem video etwas aufnehmen kann und und es auf meinem monitor anschauen kann? ich hab desweiteren noch eine realmagic mpeg2 dekoder karte mit einigen anschlüssen hinten dran (auch TV out), vielleicht geht es ja mit der irgendwie!?!

also bittebittebittebitte helft mir!

dänks!

-/cu\-


----------



## Saesh (18. März 2002)

bei den nvidia treibern kann man z.b. bei den erweiterten eigenschaften der anzeige KLONEN auswählen... 

dann kannste gleichzeitig aufnehmen und angucken. weils ja auf deinem tv und auf moni gleichzeitig läuft.

ich denke mal, dass das bei anderen tv-out treibern auch so geht.
musste dich mal bei deinem kartenhersteller näher informieren.


----------



## galdasc (20. März 2002)

danke

aber, du meinst, bei nvidia grafikkarten geht des klonen? ich hab eine  karte mit tv-out, aber wenn ich auf tv umschalte(erweiterte eigenschaften), dann kann ich entweder tv oder monitor benutzen!?!

kannst du mir bitte genauer beaschreiben, wie das geht?


thx

-/cu\-


----------



## galdasc (22. März 2002)

ich hab ne gf-TI!

da geht des nicht hab jetzt mitbekommen. nur bei der MX-Reihe geht es!

naja 

nochma danke

-/cu\-


----------

